# Halloween Bird



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

One of the best friends I ever had was buried 8 days ago. There was a glass birdcage in the funeral home, and in it was this remarkable finch. I wish the pictures captured just how orange and black this bird is.



















Video might have been better but I didn't think of it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now that's a bird for haunters - the perfect Halloween colors


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Black-winged, Orange Bishop Weaver finch.

just in case you wanted to know


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your friend. It's a cool looking bird, the Baltimore Oriole is black and orange too.

http://sdakotabirds.com/species/baltimore_oriole_info.htm


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh Rahne, I'm so sorry for your loss. Loosing a friend is so very traumatic, under any circumstances. Keep yourself occupied, and remember that we are all, just a chat room away - always.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

:smilekin:

Thanks Dixie. The kicker is, I hadn't seen him in many years, and we were trying to plan a get-together which probably would have only been days or weeks away.

The usual story too - a swell guy, the kind who you'd want to live a very long life, but of course that couldn't happen.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Oh Lord, that Oriole is beautiful.


----------

